# Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.



## Dieter39 (9. Februar 2005)

:m Hallo Meeresangler und die es werden wollen.

Vom 15.-25. April 05 werde ich das erste mal zum Meeresangeln auf die Insel Fehmarn fahren. Bei der Reederei Lüdtke habe ich 10 Tage Angelurlaub, entweder auf der MS Kehrheim oder auf der MS Silverland gebucht.

Übernachtung in einer 2-Bett Kabine, Frühstück und Mittagessen auf dem Kutter,
selbstverständlich auch die Angeltörns.
Jetzt meine Fragen, ganz sicher hat schon ein Hochseeangler,mit der Reederei und den Kuttern erfahrung gesammelt.

Fleißige Dorschsucher? Freundliche Besatzung? Das Essen? ich bin nich verwöhnt
Wie lange und wo wird geangelt. Ich kenne die Ostsee um Langeland, sind die Angelverhältnisse um Fehmarn ähnlich?#6 Es würde mich freuen,von erfahrenen Anglern mehr zu diesen Dingen zu hören.
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon und Petri Heil     Dieter39|wavey:


----------



## chris13 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Fleißige Dorschsucher sind meinem vadda und mir auf der Silverland noch nich begenet!!!!!!Wir haben auf in den kabinen gewohnt.......sie waren zum kotzen!!!!(Dreck,Gestank,Ungeziefer etc.)!!!    

Freundlich Besatzung????:Ja der Bootsmann is ganz nett aber sonst........

Das Essen:NAJA........Dose auf,Eintopf in den Kochtopf und das wars dann!

Also mit der silverland sind wir meistens an die "Tonne 5" gefahren  oda nach Puttgarden!!!

Außerdem gab es ewig lange driften mit gaaaaaaaaaanz wenig Fisch!

NAja vielleicht haste ja mehr glück als wir.es kann sich ja auch schon einiges geändert haben da wir das letzte ma war einem jahr mit der Silverland draußen waren.   


Trozdem Petri MFG CHRiS


----------



## Dieter39 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Hallo Chris,danke für die Auskunft, hört sich nicht gut an.Aber vieleicht hat ja Jemand positive Erfahrung gesammelt.Bitte auch diese mitzuteilen . Tschüs Dieter 39


 Vieleicht hat Jemand einige Tipps was Kutter und Unterkunft betreffen,an der deutschen Ostseeküste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

MS Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen
MS Karoline In Heiligenhafen
MS Forelle in Kiel
Das wären so meine Favoriten, wenn man einen vernünftigen Kutter mit vernünftigem Service sucht.
Die vermitteln sicher auch alle Unterkünfte.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Hallo Dieter39!
Sicherlich ist es nicht so einfach hier ein Urteil abzugeben. Wir sind früher mit der Silverland als Tagesfahrt unterwegs gewesen. Unter der Woche war das ganz okay, am Wochenende nicht ratsam ,da überfüllt.
Die Unterbringung  auf dem Schiff ist natürlich nicht mit der Aida zu vergleichen, wohl eher mit dem Film DAS BOOT! |supergri 
Ich muß jedoch zugeben, daß ich das in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht gesehen habe.
Bezüglich Fisch würde ich die Kehrheim vorziehen, da der Junior Thomas sich immer mehr Mühe gab als der Alte! Bei Ihm hatte man manchmal den Eindruck, das TV im Steuerhaus wichtiger war als das Echolot.
Auch ist die Kehrheim natürlich weitläufiger unterwegs als die Silverland, die als Tagesfahrt immer um Fehmarn rumschippert!
Die Unterbringung auf der Kehrheim kenne ich nicht;da muß wohl ein Kollege ein Urteil abgeben!

Wie gesagt, kann ich nur alte Infos weitergeben, aber vielleicht erbarmt sich noch einer und erzählt was!
Mein Tip wäre die Kehrheim zu nehmen, die auf jeden Fall sorgenfreieres Angeln ermöglicht!
Trotzdem viel Erfolg und hoffentlich positive Erfahrungen #6 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Sieh auf der Kutterliste nach, da wirst Du geholfen. :q 
Formulieren wir`s mal so, vielleicht hat sich die Lage auf der Silverland (mit der durfte ich zusammen mit 49 oder auch mehr weiteren Leidensgenossen mitfahren) etwas gebessert. Die Unterkunft direkt gegenüber des Schiffes, das muß ich aber sagen, war voll in Ordnung für den Preis. (ich glaube, es waren keine 60,- € incl. Frühstück und Ausfahrt). Aber zurückblickend würde ich sagen, lieber auf einem Kutter mit vernünftigen Käppi und weniger Plätzen etwas mehr ausgeben..
Übrigens musst ziemlich zeitig aufstehen, wenn du gute Plätze haben willst. Am Vorabend werden nämlich schon mit alten Stöckern die besten Plätze im Bug und Heck "reserviert".... :r


----------



## darth carper (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Soweit ich recht informiert bin, macht die Silverland nur Tagesfahrten. Die Kehrheim kann auch für Mehrtagesfahrten gebucht werden.
Die Kajüten auf der Silverland sind nur etwas für Hartgesottene, bezüglich Sauberkeit und Komfort.
Die Betten sind hart, sehr klein und kurz. Ich bin 1,78m groß und für mich war das Bett fast schon zu klein. Ich empfehle unbedingt einen Schlafsack mitzunehmen, wenn man dort übernachten möchte.
Ich hatte schon einmal das Vergnügen, weil die Chefin wohl mal wieder einen kleinen über den Durst getrunken hatte, was hin und wieder mal vorkommt und uns bei der Buchung nicht richtig verstanden hat.
Empfehlenswerter ist da schon die Unterkunft direkt am Hafen, die von der Reederei auch angeboten wird. Von dort aus sind es ca. 50m zum Schiff.

Zu den Fängen kann ich sagen, daß ich bis jetzt mit der Silverland  immer zufrieden war. Der normale Fang lag immer zwischen 10 und 12 maßigen Dorschen. Damit kann man in deutschen Gewässern schon zufrieden sein.
Von Überfüllung habe ich auf dem Kutter noch nichts gesehen, bei allen (ca.12 Ausfahrten) war genügend Platz, auch am Wochenende.
Das das Anbinden der Ruten am Vorabend geduldet wird, ist allerdings richtig.


----------



## Tyron (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Ich kann nur Thomas mit seinen 3 Kutter-Tips aus Heiligenhafen und Kiel zustimmen. Mit der Kehrheim und Silverland war ich persönlich noch nicht draußen, meine Kumpels allerdings waren bisher eigentlich immer nur enttäuscht nach Hause gekommen, wenn sie von Fehmarn aus raus waren... Ich möchte hier jetzt aber auch gar nicht groß ablästern, weil ich halt selbst noch nicht mit den beiden Kuddeern draußen war.

Gruß tyron


----------



## Kalle25 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Ich bin mit beiden Schiffen jeweils auf Tagestouren unterwegs gewesen und habe direkt am Hafen gewohnt. Die Unterkünfte waren ok, die Touren vor allem mit der Silverland weniger. Kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen. Mein Schwager macht ab und an Mehrtagestouren mit der Kehrheim und war da eigentlich immer zufrieden.

Eine Empfehlung kann ich neben den Tips von Thomas auch für die Antje D (Tgaestouren) und Bärbel (Mehrtagestouren) in Massholm abgeben. Sind zwar auch keine Kreuzfahrtschiffe und/oder 3-Sterne Restaurants aber ich war immer zufrieden.


----------



## Dieter39 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Hallo, es ist immer gut, wenn erfahrene Leute gute Tipps geben.

In diesem Fall hat Thomas unter anderem, die MS Einigkeit genannt, bei der ich angerufen habe. Ich hatte Glück, es sind noch Plätze frei, aber übers Wochenende ist schon alles besetzt.
Auch mit der Unterkunft ist alles OK. 

Nochmals vielen Dank, es wurde mir geholfen !!

                  Petri Heil  Dieter


----------



## duc900desmo (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

war gerade am letzten Samstag auf der Silverland (siehe auch"was wird im Momentauf den Kuttern gefangen". Mit 19 Anglern 1 Dorsch. Sei froh das Du umgebucht hast. Wünsche dir ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Hallo,

wir waren vor 15 Jahren mit beiden Kuttern los, auch damals, als die Fänge noch besser waren, haben wir auf der Kehrheim in der Regel besser gefangen als auf der Silverland. Wie es heute ist, kann ich nicht sagen - es scheint sich aber nicht viel geändert zu haben...


Martin #h


----------



## FM0600 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

War 4 mal auf der Silverland und nur enttäuschung pur.Die Krönung war das rückwärtige Anlegemanöver mit erfolgreicher Rammung eines russischen Getreidefrachters,wobei sich 3 Spannten der Silverland verabschiedeten und der Kapitän nur noch lallen konnte.Eine Alternative währe vielleicht die Südwind mit der ich jedes Jahr 3-4 mal ausfahre.Das schiff liegt auch im Hafen und wenn Willi Lüdke selber fährt haben wir nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.Aktuell kannst Du Dich gerne von unserem Erfolg unter diesem Link überzeugen.Am 19-20.02.05 hatten wir alle ein unvergessliches Wochenende.
Gruß FM
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/dorsch.php


----------



## Dorschgogo (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

so die meinungen gehen ja ganz schön auseinander.also meine frau und ich fahren ca 2 wochen im jahr mit der silverland  und wir sind bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewessen mit den fängen und der unterkunft.das mit den ruten anbinden nervt schon aber wen man ne woche bucht und dort schläft will man ja auch die ganze woche nen schönen platz haben.weil tages angler auf der silverland nicht all zu oft vorkommen.Und thomas und sein vater geben sich eigentlich immer mühe!!!!!!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Das Schiff(Silverland) sieht mich nicht wieder.Wir haben uns da echt abgemüht fisch zufangen doch nichts war.Das Schiff hat meine Serie kaputt gemacht(sie war immer was zufangen):r :r :r :r :r Ein echtes sche.. Schziff.:r


----------



## chris13 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

@Jungdorschler Das Schiff hat meine Serie kaputt gemacht(sie war immer was zufangen):r :r :r :r :r Ein echtes sche.. Schziff.:r

|rolleyes Naja es liegt ja öfters mal am Käppi;aber fass dir erstmal an die eigene Nase:g *nicht bös gemeint*
Hab das auch das auffer Silverland auch schon erlebt!#q #q #q 
Aber manchmal geht halt garnüx aufm Kutter. 

Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Petri und dicke Fänge...

Chris#h


----------



## renken.chris (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Ich kann euren unmut nicht ganz verstehen!

Auf jedem kutter gibt es tage an denen nicht so toll gefangen wird. Auch gibt es schneidertage, wie bei jeder art von angelei!

Wir waren dieses jahr auf der MS Silverland zwei tage lang, im Juli unterwegs, und konnten zu zweit an die 70 maßige(!)Dorsche landen. Wobei wir schon bei dem einzigen problem dieses schiffes wären. Das landen der fische. Auf zurufe kam keiner man mußte selber bzw der nachbar mußte gaffen.
Dazu muß man sagen das zwei jugendliche mitgefahren sind die eigentlich dafür zuständig waren aber lieber selber angelten.

Als kapitano hatten wir Sigi (Sigfried Mischke) der sich alle mühe gab fisch zu suchen und auch zu finden. Derjenige der an den beiden tagen keinen fisch fing war selber schuld!
Ich bin von pilker mit zwei beifängern auf pilker mit maximal einem beifänger umgestiegen da doubletten nicht selten waren.(Gaffproblematik)
Die reeling ist aus holz und somit besser zum anlehnen/drüberlehnen als die stahlrohre anderer kutter.
Die filetierplätze sind schön groß und sauber. Fliesend wasser gibts zwar nur aus dem schlauch und nicht direkt am platz, sehe ich allerdings als vorteil und nicht als nachteil. Somit kann man mit turnschuhen und sauberer hose den filetierplatz verlassen!

Zu den unterkünften an board.
Wir hatten die doppelkabine. Jo, was macht man in einer kabine? Schlafen! Zu mehr ist sie wirklich nicht gemacht. Die betten sind weit über 2m lang, ausreichend für jeden 
In der viererkabine sieht die sache anders aus. Man hat zwar eine schöne sitzgelegenheit dafür sind die betten maximal 1,8m lang. Sat TV ist in jeder kabine.
Die duschen und toiletten waren sehr sauber und funktional eingerichtet.

Für 40€ die übernachtung, frühstück, mittagessen und eine ausfahrt darf man natürlich nicht verlangen das man in einem himmelbett schläft!
Wenn jemand mehr luxus haben will sollte sich eine fewo für 80€ am tag nehmen! So sehe ich das.

Die MS Silverland sieht uns im kommenden Juli auf jeden fall wieder! |supergri 

PS: Am sonntag, tag unserer abreise, fuhr Lüdtke selber den kutter, wie es mit ihm aussieht was fischsuche usw angeht kann ich nicht sagen. Es kommt mit sicherheit auch auf den kapitano an


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit der Silverland gemacht. Insbesondere das Angebot 45 € mit Übernachtung, Ausfahrt und Mitagessen finde ich wirklich gut!


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

|wavey: Moin,moin
Wir sind am ersten Wochenende im April 2005 mit der Silverland ein komplettes Wochenende auf Angeltour gewesen. Wir haben in Appartment
4 gewohnt. Meine Mitangler und ich können nur gutes sowohl über die
Unterbringung, als auch über die Angeltouren sagen. Wir werden mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr wieder mit der Reederei Lüdtke rausfahren. Wer mal
richtig in die Sch......! greifen will, sollte mal bei Dänische Südsee (Charter-
boot Rasmuss) auf der Insel Als mal einen Wohnwagen buchen. Für den
wird das Angebot der Reederei Lüdtke danach ein 5 Sterne + 1 Stern extra
sein. Für nähere Auskünfte stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Gruß AAlfänger.
Ps. Ich bin mir sehr bewußt, das man mit seinen Äußerungen sehr sorgfälltig
umgehen sollte, da es sich hier um die Existens von Leuten handelt. Aber
die Erfahrung die ich hier sammeln mußte kann jederzeit belegt werden.#q


----------



## barsch-jäger (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Hallo!
Eure Ehrfahrungen mit der Kehrheim und Silverland scheinen ja sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Wie schauts denn mit der MS Antares(Orth/Fehmarn)aus? Is mit dem Kutter schon mal jemand hier rausgefahren? 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Torskfisk (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

MS Antares
Einmal 2004, war nicht so berauschend. Kutter soll aber umgebaut worden sein, hatte damals keine Möglichkeit im Heck zu angeln. Käptn hatte den Tag nicht soviel Lust. Hab jetzt bessere gefunden.


----------



## barsch-jäger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

danke für die Info!



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt bessere gefunden.


 
zum Beispiel?


----------



## renken.chris (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

2004 war ein treffen des Blinker forums auf der Antares, inkl moderatoren und Blinker redakteur.
Es wurde kaum gefangen, es wurde nicht nach fisch gesucht, es wurde den ganzen tag am selben platz gefischt. War gut am ufer zu erkennen.

Antares  =|abgelehn|peinlich


----------



## mirko.nbg (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Ihr sagt "Ich fahr nie wieder mit der Silverland raus, weil da ein Fisch mit soundso viel Mann gefangen worden ist" Merkt ihr es noch!? Fragt doch mal die Leute von den anderen Schiffen was die an dem selben Tag gefangen haben! Oft das zig Schiffe die selbe Stelle abdriften.Die fangen aber auch nicht mehr. Seid ihr so verwöhnt, das ihr nicht mit 3 oder 4 Fischen zufrieden seid!? Ich selber fahre zum Kutterangeln 750KM! Du darfst aber nicht die KM mal Fisch nehmen! Mich kotzen die Kritiken manchmal an. Klar ist man entauscht wenn es mal ´nicht so gut läuft. Gebt aber nicht immer den anderen die Schuld,da es auf den anderen Schiffen auch nicht besser war. Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, das ich 3 Tage Schneider war und am anderen Tag 20 Stck. gefangen habe. Wenn ihr Zuhause am See noder Fluß geht und nix fängt,obwohl es Euerer Meinung ein Hotspot ist,hackt ihr Euere Finger ja auch nicht gleich ab und versucht es erneut!?


----------



## degl (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

@Barsch-Jäger,

MS.ANTARES |abgelehn |peinlich 

obwohl wir bei der Blinker-Boardie-Kuttertour mit den Mods und einem der Blinkerredakteure an Bord waren,hatten die Jungs aber auch überhaupt keine Lust uns wenigstens den Anschein zu vermitteln,sie würden sich Mühe geben uns zum Fisch zu bringen.

Und was es noch ärgerlicher machte,war die Info,das die Kutter in Heilitown alle besser gefangen hätten an dem Tag|gr: 

gruß degl


----------



## BennyO (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Zur Antares kann ich nur eines sagen: Topp Schiff. Sieht vom äußeren zwar nicht so toll aus, aber der Rest stimmt. Was ich auch bemängeln muss, ist, dass es nur einen oder zwei Filitiertische gibt aber sonst alles wirklich TOPP.

Zur Silverland und Kerheim kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, da ich noch nie mit ihnen draußen war. Habe aber schon von vielen Angelrn gehört, das es nicht shlecht sein soll. 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Um ganz sicher zugehen fahrt mit der MS Forelle von Heikendorf.Wenn dann der Fisch ausbleibt(wie woanders auch) habt ihr wenigstens ein vernünftiges Frühstück mit Kaffee satt und ein klasse Mittagessen alles im Preis beinhaltet.
Auch die Sauberkeit ist oberstes Gebot.
Gruß Nachtangler


----------



## BennyO (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Ja die Forelle ist auch kein schlechtes Schiff. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei der MS Tanja aus Heiligenhafen. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Kutter an der Küste. Aber zum Glück hat da jeder seine eigene Meinung.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Trüsche_34 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

War vor 2 Wochen auf der Kehrheim und meine Erlebnisse habe ich im meinen Bericht " Erstes mal Hochseeangeln " ja beschrieben , kann nur sagen das die Kehrheim mich nicht wieder sieht und zur Silverland auf der wir eigentlich fahren sollten ich nichts sagen kann |kopfkrat  außer das sich da die Geister streiten.

Gruß
Trüsche


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Ihr sagt "Ich fahr nie wieder mit der Silverland raus, weil da ein Fisch mit soundso viel Mann gefangen worden ist" Merkt ihr es noch!? Fragt doch mal die Leute von den anderen Schiffen was die an dem selben Tag gefangen haben! Oft das zig Schiffe die selbe Stelle abdriften.Die fangen aber auch nicht mehr. Seid ihr so verwöhnt, das ihr nicht mit 3 oder 4 Fischen zufrieden seid!? Ich selber fahre zum Kutterangeln 750KM! Du darfst aber nicht die KM mal Fisch nehmen! Mich kotzen die Kritiken manchmal an. Klar ist man entauscht wenn es mal ´nicht so gut läuft. Gebt aber nicht immer den anderen die Schuld,da es auf den anderen Schiffen auch nicht besser war. Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, das ich 3 Tage Schneider war und am anderen Tag 20 Stck. gefangen habe. Wenn ihr Zuhause am See noder Fluß geht und nix fängt,obwohl es Euerer Meinung ein Hotspot ist,hackt ihr Euere Finger ja auch nicht gleich ab und versucht es erneut!?


 
|good: |good: |good: ... Und Amen!!!


----------



## Goettinger (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

ich bin jetzt schon nen paar mal mit der silverland raus gefahren! kann mich echt nicht beschweren. der kpitano gibt sich mühe den fisch zu finden! gefangen hab ich auch gut. in 2 tage 19 dorsche und nichtz unter 55! man muss halt selber auch noch nen bissl abreiten...ausserdem is das 45€ angebot echt top auf dem kutter!


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Für mich kommt es auch auf das drum und dran an, ob der Kutter sauber ist und man nicht überall kleben bleibt.Wenn ich manche Kombüse sehe dann vergeht einem der Apetit.Manch einem Angler ist nicht schlecht wegen des Seegangs! Auch fällt es auf das die meisten Fische erst kurz vor ende der Fahrt gefangen werden. Das gibt einen doch zu denken oder nich?


----------



## BennyO (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Deswegen sucht euh euren Kutter und fahrt da mit. Man muss ja mit keinem Kutter fahren ne??!!


Gruß Benny


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Zur MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland kann ich leider nichts sagen, jedoch zur SÜDWIND von Lüdke: 

Unterbringung auf dem Schiff: mittelprächtig

Frühstück: 3 halbe Brötchen, nicht mehr. Lecker, aber zu wenig. Wenn möglich ohne Frühstück buchen und selber Lebensmittel mitbringen. 

Besatzung: ok, jedoch manchmal etwas rauher Ton, wenn etwas nicht passt. Im grossen und ganzen ok.

Schiff: in relativ sauberem Zustand

Fahrgeschwindigkeit: subjektiv relativ hoch ggü. anderen Kuttern (Zeitvorteil)

Fang: Nach 45min - Ruten raus! Ergebnis: 16 Dorsche bei mir, 8 bis 12 bei Freunden.
---------------------------------------------------

Fazit: Falls Du nicht sicher bist, auf welches Schiff Du gehen sollst, nimm die Südwind. Vielleicht wird Dir das Schiff nur durchschnittlich gefallen, aber ich denke im grossen und ganzen wirst Du zufrieden sein.

Wie es mit Gefriermöglichkeiten aussieht, bitte vorher erfragen. Ebenso, mit was und wieviel Du bewirtet wirst. Denn die Vorstellung darüber, was "Frühstück" ist, gehen manchmal auseinander. 

Nach der Ausfahrt kannst Du Abends mal zu den Kuttern MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland gehen... und selbst schauen, wie es den Jungs dort geht und was sie gefangen haben.

Viel Spass,
Petri Heil!


----------



## Shocked (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2544855&posted=1#post2544855 

wenn ihr wissen wollt was die Reederei Lüdtke mit ihrer Kundschaft macht...

MfG


----------



## Gotti1982 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fragen zu MS Kehrheim u.MS Silverland.*

Kann nur abraten, mit der MS Silverland zu fahren... Wir haben einen Tag vorher gebucht, und angekündigt, Dorsche angeln zu wollen...
Nach 2 Stunden Anfahrt am nächsten morgen haben wir dieses auch nochmal dem Smutje gesagt, welcher meinte, es wäre bescheiden mit den Dorschen...
Das allerdings den ganzen Tag nur Platten gefangen wurden und wir darauf nicht hingewiesen worden sind, war es für uns logischerweise eine 0 Nummer....
Dieser Kutter will nur Geld machen ... Nie wieder auf diesem Boot...
Unabhängig davon war der Smutje in Sachen Freundlichkeit eine Katastrophe...
Aber seine Strafe erhielt er , nachdem wir durch die Wellen brachen und seine kompletten Bierkisten umgefallen sind...


----------

